# Oracle Express 10g mit JDBC



## Reinhard (6. Jun 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Oracle Express 10g mit JDBC ansprechen (den richtigen Treiber dazu muss ich mir noch suchen). Ich habe aber von einem Bekannten gehört, das die Express-Editions nicht per JDBC angesprochen werden können?

Weiß dazu jemand was oder hat schon mal jemand eine Oracle Express 10g mit JDBC unter Java angesprochen?

Danke,
Reinhard


----------



## AlArenal (6. Jun 2006)

Die Doku erwähnt Den Support für JDBC ausdrücklich - was bringt einem eine DB auch sonst, wenn man nicht aus seiner Anwendung heraus an die Daten kommt?

http://www.oracle.com/technology/products/database/xe/pdf/dbxe_datasheet.pdf

Bei dererlei Fragen verstehe ich aber nicht wirklich, warum du nicht zunächst mal Googel oder direkt den Hersteller aufsuchst.


----------



## Reinhard (6. Jun 2006)

@AlArenal:

Dankle. Dein Link hilft mir weiter.
Also ist an dem "Gerücht" nichts dran.

Das nächste mal werd ich erst bei google suchen (ich dachte hier wäre dazu auch ein passendes Forum).

Schöne Grüße,
Reinhard


----------



## AlArenal (6. Jun 2006)

Klar ist das Forum passend, lass dich nicht gleich von mir vergraulen!  Allerdings lässt sich vieles doch viel einfacher in Erfahrung bringen. Wenn du hier postest musst du erstmal warten, bis einer antwortet und ob der dann mehr Ahnung als dein Bekannter hat, steht auch noch nicht fest. In der Zeit hätteste die Info ja locker selbst gefunden, zumal ich es für das naheliegendste der Welt halte bei produktpsezifischen Fragen beim Hersteller vorbeizusurfen.

Mal ganz abgesehen davon dass Oracle ziemlich beispielhaft ist, was die Dokumentation angeht und für Oracle 10g XE auch ein eigenes Forum bereitstellt. Das alles und den obigen Link hatte ich 30 Sekunden nach meiner ersten Google-Anfrage erfasst (ich war zu faul mich bei Oracle erst durchzuklicken), ist nämlich nicht mein Fachgebiet.


----------

